# Happy Friday from Molson!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

My mom left the computer on and I thought I'd get on here and share some more pictures my mom took of me today and last week! My friend Charlotte (the newf/poodle mix) slept over last night and again tonight while her dad is out of town for work. She just fell asleep beside me and she's been a lot of fun to hang out with. It was so funny watching her meet her first cat today - my sister Mindy! Mindy was a little afraid so she jumped on the top of the fridge :doh:... silly girl! There's a picture in here somewhere of it... 










Here I was last week, taking a nap in my favourite spot next to my mommy's computer after a long walk that we took.









Here's my older sister, Mindy! And hey there's a picture of my on my fridge from when I was a puppy! And Bronner's Christmas magnets that my mommy bought when she went to go visit Mojo's mommy in Michigan last month. 









My daddy is fixing our lawnmower right now so that's why my backyard looks like a jungle!! I love it!









Here's Charlotte. Look how long her tongue is!









Smile - it's Friday!









I was barking at my mom, trying to tell her to hurry up and take the picture because I wanted to go play really bad!


















This is me showing off my curly tongue!









Charlotte and I found something that smelled really good on the deck so we had to check it out. First she peed on it and then I did right after! 


















Ugh... this is my _bad_ side... 









Me and my friend just hanging out together. Mommy tried really hard to get us to sit still so close together... it didn't last very long though! We had so many things to chase and pee on, and so little time!


















Well it's past my bedtime and I think my mommy's heading to bed now, too. Gotta go get my bedtime snuggles!!! Thanks for reading and I hope everyone has a *Happy Friday* and a great weekend :wavey:

- Molson​


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sure looks like Molson had a great time being a gracious host to his house guest. Loved the pictures and captions.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

I kinda like that boy! Charlotte is pretty cute also.

.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great Pics, I like the one where Molson and Charlotte are smelling something.

CUTE BUTTS!!!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what great pics and storyline! Made me smile!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Molson, you are a drop dead, gorgeous doggy!!!!! I'm so glad you enjoyed your time with Charlotte....

HAPPY FRIDAY TO YOU TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and everybody who loves you!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Friday Molson you handsome boy!!!
I can see your treat spot


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Molson .....hope you and Charlotte have a good Friday too. It would be a better one here if it would stop raining!!! Maybe having Charlotte around and seeing how happy you are....your daddy will decide that a second puppy is a good idea!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you handsome Molson. Happy Friday to you and your mom!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Molson you are simply ADORABLE! it looks like you had a great day with your friend charlotte!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the pee caption! Ranger wants to know how you keep your fur so soft-looking and tangle free? Ranger feels shame that his coat looks so scruffy, straggly and un-brushed in comparison...when it gets brushed every day!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy Friday! I just love pictures of Molson - And the captions are fantastic!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Love the pee caption! Ranger wants to know how you keep your fur so soft-looking and tangle free? Ranger feels shame that his coat looks so scruffy, straggly and un-brushed in comparison...when it gets brushed every day!


re: the peeing. I've never seen a female mark before, but she seems to only want to pee where Molson's peed, and Molson HAS to pee on TOP of HER pee. Yesterday there must have been 5 layers in 1 pee spot! :doh: Good thing we got lots of rain yesterday, otherwise we would have some bare lawn patches today! :doh:

His smooth coat comes from his doggy momma! His is just like hers. Usually he is bathed once every 2 weeks and brushed once a week. I have yet to bathe him since before last weekend at the cottage, although I did brush him on Monday and Tuesday. Food plays a part in the softness too, as since I recently switched him from Eukanuba to Fromm's it's become even softer. It was soft on Euk but even more now! 

Ranger's fur looks so silky and soft in all his pictures! And, although I dislike most designer brands and their products, I DO love that beautiful red Coach collar of his! It's so sharp against the black coat 

Here's a picture of Molson (pup) with his mommy, and you can see her smooth coat:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll take happy friday wishes from Molson any day. What a handsome boy you have.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Friday Molsen! I love your pics!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Friday, Molson! You have the most gorgeous Golden smile ever!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Molson's coat looks like that from brushing once a week? My god! I brush Ranger every day and his feathers, chest, and ruff look tangly and all "bed head" in a few hours. Hmm, maybe Ranger's taking after me in that aspect. My hair tends to have a mind of its own, too. Maybe he does it so we match and I don't look so bad in comparison to him. Or it's one of those "dog-owner look alike" deals...

I obviously need to pick up some grooming tips for you. How do you ever stop petting him??

P.S That is the cutest picture I've ever seen. How sweet is Molson's mum's facial expression? I can see where he gets it from!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Friday Molson....love your pictures and you don't have a "bad" side. Your silly kitty sister is funny on top of the frig....does she ever stick her head in the cat food and have a snack up there?


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Molson is sooo handsome. I hope Hazel doesn't take a look...she may fall in love  Happy Friday!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Love those pics!! Molson is getting to be such a big grown up boy now!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

esSJay said:


> re: the peeing. I've never seen a female mark before, but she seems to only want to pee where Molson's peed, and Molson HAS to pee on TOP of HER pee. Yesterday there must have been 5 layers in 1 pee spot! :doh: Good thing we got lots of rain yesterday, otherwise we would have some bare lawn patches today! :doh:



This is a constant battle in my house too... Sammy feels he must immediately cover up any of Dillon's potties, sometimes he can't even wait until Dillon is done and will hike his leg up on poor squatting Dillon. :doh:

The other day I was cracking up because Dillon was chewing on a stick in the backyard.. he got up to walk to another part of the yard and Sam ran over to Dillon's stick and peed on it. What a brat!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ranger said:


> I obviously need to pick up some grooming tips for you. How do you ever stop petting him??
> 
> P.S That is the cutest picture I've ever seen. How sweet is Molson's mum's facial expression? I can see where he gets it from!


It's hard to stop petting him! Sometimes I wish that I could call in "too happy" to work sometimes (instead of calling in sick) so I could stay home snuggled up with Mols, but how do I explain that to my boss who only ever owned 2 rats as pets?! 



janine said:


> Happy Friday Molson....love your pictures and you don't have a "bad" side. Your silly kitty sister is funny on top of the frig....does she ever stick her head in the cat food and have a snack up there?


Thanks! Her food bowl sits on top of the microwave which is on a table sitting next to the fridge.. it's the only place that's not a countertop or dinner table that Molson can't reach! hehe



missmarstar said:


> This is a constant battle in my house too... Sammy feels he must immediately cover up any of Dillon's potties, sometimes he can't even wait until Dillon is done and will hike his leg up on poor squatting Dillon. :doh:
> 
> The other day I was cracking up because Dillon was chewing on a stick in the backyard.. he got up to walk to another part of the yard and Sam ran over to Dillon's stick and peed on it. What a brat!


Oh no! I think I remember you (or someone else?) posting a pic of that happening a few months ago! lol. 

Molson used to pee on Skoker's tennis balls when he was younger, and once (around 5 months old) he peed on a dog he was playing with! :no: Another dog had come over to join in the play but Molson wanted to make sure that the other dog knew the other one was _his_ friend first! It's funny now but I sure wasn't impressed with him at the time!!! :doh: (good thing the owner didn't see though )


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molson is so handsome! As always!


----------

